# Bumps or tumors



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

I have felt a couple small bumps on Jakes hindquarter, they are the size of s dime, close together and soft. Going yo take him yo the vet, so worried they are tumors. Anyone have any experience? Hes just two and been very healthy do far. Thanks


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Jakersmomma,
Most likely they are nothing, but the best thing is to get them checked. Our 4.5 yo female had a soft bump on her leg - vet took a needle biospy of it and it was a mast cell tumor. Vet was actually surprised becuase she of her age and the presentation (very soft/mushy). Our girl had it removed in August and so far all is well. HOWEVER, from what I have read, it was a relatively rare for a dog as young as her, so with yours only being two, hopefully it is nothing to worry about. Also from the reading I have done (and the internet can be a good and a bad thing for things like these), most bumps are nothing - but it is worth having them checked out just in case. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------

